# Carmichael's newest Time Crunched Cyclist book



## shirt (Nov 13, 2001)

Has anyone read it? I have, and wrote a nasty review on Amazon. I won't copy it here in the interest of finding out:

a) If anyone's read it.
b) If you have, what you thought of it.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*link?*



shirt said:


> Has anyone read it? I have, and wrote a nasty review on Amazon. I won't copy it here in the interest of finding out:
> 
> a) If anyone's read it.
> b) If you have, what you thought of it.


No, but I'm curious. Link?


----------



## shirt (Nov 13, 2001)

link:

http://www.amazon.com/Time-Crunched...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1253753513&sr=8-1


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I might look at snagging the book. I use a bit of a time crunched approach, but I'm hoping better job hours might eliminate that. :thumbsup:


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

What is the definition of time crunched?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

woodys737 said:


> What is the definition of time crunched?


Probably adults with a 9-5+, children, both?


----------



## shirt (Nov 13, 2001)

woodys737 said:


> What is the definition of time crunched?


CM's thesis is that you can train for racing in 6 hrs. a week.


----------



## Flammer (Sep 19, 2009)

Time including or excluding racing? :confused5:


----------



## Apus^2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Read it, will do it next year. Time crunched = 6-8 hrs/wk. It is a low volume, high intensity training program using 4 days a week of training, with each session 60-90 minutes, with one of the weekend sessions being 2-3 hours. 

My training last year was on 4 days per week at about 8 hours per week and I did well. 

It is a 12 week program where you start racing at week 6. After the 12 week program is done, you have to take 4-6 weeks of less intense training (not off, but a lot fewer intervals). Then you can start again.


----------



## Flammer (Sep 19, 2009)

Train less and beat weaker people.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Apus^2 said:


> Time crunched = 6-8 hrs/wk. It is a low volume, high intensity training program using 4 days a week of training, with each session 60-90 minutes, with one of the weekend sessions being 2-3 hours.


Interesting. Sounds like some of the stuff high-intensity advocates have said for a while, but repackaged for retail. I've always wondered why so many publications supposedly geared toward amateur riders/racers pretend we all have 1,000s of hours a year to train.

Curious: does CC really insist that this is only for the "time crunched," or does he acknowledge the bigger high-intensity training trend e.g. Wiggins and all?


----------



## Apus^2 (Sep 5, 2007)

CC says that the traditional training plans break down under 10 hrs per week. A cyclist can do so much high intensity work in the TCTP program because they are taking 3 full inactive recovery days a week. Once you go over 10-12 hrs a week, the TCTP plan can't be applied because there isn't enough time to rest and allow the body to recover.


----------



## Apus^2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Flammer said:


> Train less and beat weaker people.


But the TCTP program isn't requiring you to train less. It is geared at people that only have 6-8 hours per week to train. If you have more, the program isn't designed for you and you shouldn't use it.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

I believe most of my fellow racers in these here parts are 6-8hrs/week. Most of us figured out long ago that reduced hours = more intensity. I'm sure Apus^2 would agree with me.

I might just buy his book. I'd like to see a structured plan for something I have been doing in a less-than-planned way for years.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Apus^2 said:


> But the TCTP program isn't requiring you to train less. It is geared at people that only have 6-8 hours per week to train. If you have more, the program isn't designed for you and you shouldn't use it.


Which isn't to say that a 6-8 hour/week program isn't effective. Due to my new @#$^&@#$& job hours (no, not bitter) I haven't been able to get out and log as many miles. My training has been much more focused and efficient, so I've become significantly faster while logging less miles. Sometimes it means hitting the trainer since I don't have time to get out, but I'm doing alright.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Shirt, which one of those is your review?


----------



## Apus^2 (Sep 5, 2007)

One thing the book has shown me is that I can actually get in _more_ intensity than I thought I should. It has 4 plans--a beginner and advanced century program and a beginner and advanced race program.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Apus^2 said:


> One thing the book has shown me is that I can actually get in _more_ intensity than I thought I should. It has 4 plans--a beginner and advanced century program and a beginner and advanced race program.


I like to work out 6 days a week with one day off. Would it be too much to do resistance training on the 2 leftover days...or do you have to take the days off?


----------



## Apus^2 (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm not sure. For me, I only have those 4 days to workout. If I had 6, I would have significantly more hours and I would follow a different plan.


----------



## shirt (Nov 13, 2001)

Exactly. E.g., "I don't know." This was my primary complaint about the book; read "Peter Krogh"'s review on amazon for details.


----------



## shirt (Nov 13, 2001)

jlandry said:


> Shirt, which one of those is your review?


"Logic editor"


----------



## mebeda (May 12, 2006)

I don't disagree with the philosophy behind it, but I haven't yet done any of the programs. Its a tough read, though. Its like a science book!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

mebeda said:


> I don't disagree with the philosophy behind it, but I haven't yet done any of the programs. Its a tough read, though. Its like a science book!


I'm still working on Friel's book in its' entirety, but it's not exactly the kind of book that keeps you on the edge of your seat. Perhaps someone can make a Cliff's Notes version.


----------



## newmexrb1 (Aug 16, 2009)

No idea as to the validity of the advice, but would never even dialogue some megalomaniac with the self-appointed title l_ogic editor._ Sounds like someone wanting a fight and got no Amazon action, so drags it here. Logic editor? :yikes: Fashion police, now logic police...:cryin:


----------



## frontierwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm pretty new to the road and any structured training. I just got this and started it after he described the program in the latest Bicycling magazine. Sounds like the best way to take advantage of the time I have to ride. I was just getting to the point where I was looking to add structure to my riding and try increasing fitness over the winter.

I'll start now and try to keep it up through December, have 6 weeks riding off the program, then start it again in mid January I guess.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I want to buy the book, but I don't have time to read it.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

shirt said:


> Has anyone read it? I have, and wrote a nasty review on Amazon. I won't copy it here in the interest of finding out:


I have the book. I've read it. I'm currently in my first week of the program for the cyclocross season.

I have the same reservation about the experienced competitor schedule that you do. Namely that there should be some accommodation for racing in the schedule. Since I plan on racing through the entire program, I've modified it in the following way:

1) I'm jump starting the program and will start from week 2. I have good fitness and know that I'm ready for the week 2 workouts right now. I plan on doing week 2 twice and then continuing with the schedule.

2) Since I'm racing every week of the program, I am changing up the workout order. My weeks will go:

Sunday = race
Monday = off
Tuesday = workout
Wednesday = off
Thursday = workout
Friday = workout
Saturday = off

I might change it up on week 3 and try to swap Fri/Sat and see how that works for me. Late in the season, I'm going to be racing a couple of doubles so the Sat/Sun workout and race might be good for that.

Anyway, I've tried leaving feedback at Carmichael's sit with no response. I'm considering writing a book review for CX Mag -- maybe that will get me a response. My inclination is that CC wants the book to be a marketing tool for his training services.

I think that if you are an experienced competitor, you should be able to figure out how to tinker with workout timing to suit your racing schedule. In the book, CC did mention that it was okay to do back to back workouts on subsequent days.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

I sent feedback to the Carmichael Training Systems web site concerning the lack of racing in the schedule. I cited the Amazon review (the one placed by the OP) in my message. This was perhaps two days ago.

Anyway, I just got a response from CC. And I quote:



> To incorporate racing into the plan, I recommend that you replace the interval workout on the weekend (each weekend has an interval workout and an endurance/group ride) with the race. If the race is on a Saturday, continue with the endurance/group ride on Sunday. If the race is on Sunday, then Saturday's endurance/group ride should be about 90-120 minutes. It's OK to have some intensity on Saturday, it's even advisable given the need to keep high-end energy systems primed for action.


For full disclosure, I also contacted Taylor Carrington who was featured in the case study about writing a review of the book for CX Mag. I was going to ask him some questions about the program for the review. I'm not sure if I'm going to get to write the review or not but I'm pitching it now.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Does this book (like so many) assume that a power meter is being used? Is it worth buying/reading/following if a power meter is not used?


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

OldZaskar said:


> Does this book (like so many) assume that a power meter is being used? Is it worth buying/reading/following if a power meter is not used?


The book has plans/zones for power meter or heart rate - your choice.


----------



## bianchi77 (Jul 15, 2008)

do you know any PDF version of this book?


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

Gripped said:


> I sent feedback to the Carmichael Training Systems web site concerning the lack of racing in the schedule. I cited the Amazon review (the one placed by the OP) in my message. This was perhaps two days ago.
> 
> Anyway, I just got a response from CC. And I quote:
> 
> ...


this response made it into a CTS e-mail my wife received. she had used it briefly when she got a free trial after i bought her a trainer.


----------



## Gnau (Mar 22, 2006)

fornaca68 said:


> I want to buy the book, but I don't have time to read it.


This has to be the funniest post yet on this site!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

bianchi77 said:


> do you know any PDF version of this book?


just buy it, it's only what, $13 bucks on amazon for a new copy.


----------



## dion9146 (Feb 10, 2007)

I just picked up the book yesterday and have made it through the first 2 chapters. Yes, it's like a science book, but I have learned a number of thinigs already that I assumed I knew, but it was never explained as a holistic system. But I'll admit, I haven't read a lot of cycling/training books. I can't wait to officially start this program.

Unlike most people on these forums, I have no intention nor desire to race (did it 25 years ago). Now I'm just looking for a better way to combine roller/road training in the coming Winter months with 2 kids, an average 60 hour work week, and rebuilding an old car at the same time. I used a more 'traditional' fitness training approach throughout the Summer that relied on time and miles, but it got real inconsistent at the end of the year and my level of fitness fell off sharply and dramatically as my available time got taken away. It all culminated in what was probably my worst ride of the season this past weekend when I went MBing with my neighbor. I usually match up with him pretty well, but Sunday I was sucking wind, my legs were blowing up, and I felt like I had never been on a bike. Something had to change, so I'm using this book as the catalyst. 

Wish me luck.

Dion


----------



## fsgray (May 31, 2006)

Got it, like it, I'll be using it next year. Also dropped the cash for a power meter.  Seems to be the way to go.


----------



## frontierwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

Doing it with a HRM this time and I was on the first 60-90 min 9 PI workout last night. Looking back that comes to over 27 minutes at your max heart rate in less than 1 hours time. I haven't raced before but I think that's my most intense 1 hour effort ever. I know I wouldn't be pushing it like that without a structured program. 

I started this just wanting to increase my overall cycling fitness and it has so far. I'm either in week 5 or 6 (schedule's at home) and I've already seen a noticeable difference in who I'm able to keep up with or drop in group rides. I was just going to try it for a few weeks but I'm so encouraged by my gains that I can't wait to see how I'll be riding in week 9. 

I'll be taking 4-5 weeks away from the program in late December then in February I hope to have a power meter so I can move up to one of the other more advanced plans and do it again.


----------



## bianchi77 (Jul 15, 2008)

fsgray said:


> Got it, like it, I'll be using it next year. Also dropped the cash for a power meter.  Seems to be the way to go.


may be i can find the pdf version easier to keep ..


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

frontierwolf said:


> Doing it with a HRM this time and I was on the first 60-90 min 9 PI workout last night. Looking back that comes to over 27 minutes at your max heart rate in less than 1 hours time. I haven't raced before but I think that's my most intense 1 hour effort ever. I know I wouldn't be pushing it like that without a structured program.


Uh, I don't see any of the programs with 27 minutes of PI. From what I can see they are:

2 x [3 x 3]
6 x 3
3 [3 x 2]

All those add up to 18 minutes of work.

Then there are

4 x 2
6 x 2

Both are obviously less than 27 minutes. You might want to recheck your workouts ...


----------



## frontierwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

The way I read +3 x [3 x 2min PI (2 min RBI)] (6 min RBS) was 3 sets of 3 minute PI with 2 minute rests between intervals and 6 minute rests between sets. I was looking at a set as 3 occurrences. I may have counted an extra set multiplier every time there was a number outside the brackets through the first 6 weeks.

If it is 3 repititions of 3 min Power Intervals w/ 2 min Rest Between Intervals where does the 6 min Rest Between Sets come in? In [3 x 2] the 3 is a PI and 2 is a EM/SS effort it looks like the 3 x [3 x 2] would only give you 9 minutes of real effort.

It did seem like alot to ask only one day after five 3 minute Power Intervals.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

fsgray said:


> Got it, like it, I'll be using it next year. Also dropped the cash for a power meter.  Seems to be the way to go.


I think it's a very good book. It provides some well-structured programs for people with realistic schedules, which I suspect describes most riders.

The criticisms are essentially from people who want to be told *precisely* what to do for a very extended periods of time - I think ANY program should be taken as a guide, by looking at the workouts and reading the scientific description it should be clear what general training philosophy of the book is - and should be relatively easy to adopt it to specific race schedule etc. 
If you can't figure out how to adopt any schedule to your own circumstances, perhaps getting a personal coach is not a bad idea.

One note: even though there are plans based on power *and* heart rate, the book claims that power meter is really the best way to do the workouts and evaluate progress - due to "cardiac drift" effects HRM numbers could be less reliable.


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm just about done with the book and will start the program after Thanksgiving. Question: With winter approaching I'm thinking the only way to stick with the program is to head inside when rain, fog, etc. prevents riding on the road. I'm intrigued with rollers. Do you think the interval sessions laid out by Time Crunched would be as effective on rollers as they would be on a trainer?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Intervals*



rollin nolan said:


> Do you think the interval sessions laid out by Time Crunched would be as effective on rollers as they would be on a trainer?


As long as you have enough resistance so that you are not spun out on the rollers, then the intervals will work just fine. If you do spin out, just let a little air out of your tires.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Edit: Question was answered in other thread.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

On my second day of the program. All the training except the weekend rides will have to be done on the trainer. no powertap, so using a HR. Doing the beginner race series to jump start my cycling since being off the bike for about a month. and havnt rode hard since my last cx race in october  we will see if after a couple of cycles if I do better cx racing in the fall.

I do like it. It seems very easy to give structure to a training program. less wasted time on the bike.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Flammer said:


> Train less and beat weaker people.


I'm available


----------

